
TypeScript Express Tutorial #7. Relational Databases with Postgres and TypeORM - mwanago
https://wanago.io/2019/01/14/express-postgres-relational-databases-typeorm/
======
vlindos
TypeORM lacks support of DateTimeOffset PostgreSQL datatype. I did submit a
support patch and the TypeORM did not paid care even replying it. I believe
this is one the best SQL libraries for typescript however the team seem to
lack will or power to manatain the project well enough.

~~~
pleerock
there is no DateTimeOffset type in PostgreSQL, do you mean timestamptz? Can
you send a link to a support patch you sent?

